

Rebuild Founders FREE Coworking Space - raydotvc
http://www.indiegogo.com/foundersfw

======
sbatzka
A great resource for young entreprenuers such as myself, please consider
helping them and their mission to keep FREE co working alive

------
jjonesftw
A great space for the entrepreneur community in Northeast Indiana! Help them
out!

~~~
sbatzka
I couldn't agree more

------
swfranks
Thanks for posting, Ray. Off to a good start

